# Survival > Primitive Skills & Technology >  Rat, the other white meat.....

## BraggSurvivor

With food prices rising, one of India's poorest states is considering adding rat meat to the menus of state-run canteens, a move officials in Bihar say could help provide cheap protein for the state's 80 million people, most of whom live off the land as poor sharecroppers or subsistence farmers. 

"People in different parts of the world eat lizards and dogs. Why not rats?" the state's tribal welfare minister, Jeetan Ram Manjhi, told The Associated Press on Tuesday. 

While the suggestion - there are no firm plans to start marketing rat meat just yet - may seem repulsive to many inside and outside India, eating rats is not unheard of in Bihar. 

Among the poorest people in Bihar are a tribe known as Musahars, whose traditional place in the India's caste system was to catch rats, which they would cook and eat along with the rice and wheat they recovered from rat holes. 

That's changed in the last few decades as many Musahars, under pressure from higher castes that consider rat eating unclean, stopped dining on the creatures, although they are still paid to catch and kill them by farmers. 

But Manjhi, who is one of Bihar's 2 million Musahars, says the rodents are tasty and hopes the practice could be revived and popularized by putting the rodents on the menu at canteens in government offices. 

"We've been enjoying eating rats since our childhood," he said. "When vegetables get expensive, it's what we eat." 

Another official, State Welfare Department Secretary Vijay Prakash, said last week that popularizing rat meat could also help Musahars, the vast majority of whom are bitterly poor and uneducated. 

India's elaborate caste system divides people into hundreds of social tiers defined by ethnicity, class, history and livelihood. Discrimination along caste lines had been outlawed for decades but remains prevalent, especially in largely rural and poor parts of eastern India like Bihar. 

http://english.pravda.ru/news/societ...140-rat_meat-0

----------


## Gray Wolf

What is the nutritional value of a clean, well fed, lab bred rat?

----------


## laughing beetle

Only in dire straits would I even consider it.  :EEK!:  Absolute ultimate survival :EEK!:  That is just...yuck!

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Many of you think of me as extreme. I am not. I simply cut through all the bullcrap and go straight to the conclusion. 

For most of you, before your life is over - you will experience starvation and will likely feast on cats, dogs, rodents and eventually become cannibals. 

You guys are hung up on the details and the build up. You folks get obsessed with the process, rather than focusing on the end-game. 


Just accept the fact that most of you will die an unnatural death due to the population control schemes of the NWO.    :Wink: 


I say serve it up.....tastes like chicken!

----------


## Sourdough

Mice and rats are the only thing that wolves eat, I saw that in a movie so it must be true. Man that was a stupid movie.

----------


## nell67

> Many of you think of me as extreme. I am not. I simply cut through all the bullcrap and go straight to the conclusion. 
> 
> For most of you, before your life is over - you will experience starvation and will likely feast on cats, dogs, rodents and eventually become cannibals. 
> 
> You guys are hung up on the details and the build up. You folks get obsessed with the process, rather than focusing on the end-game. 
> 
> 
> Just accept the fact that most of you will die an unnatural death due to the population control schemes of the NWO. 
> 
> ...


Qu'ils mangent de la brioche!

----------


## laughing beetle

Understood and well said.  I simply meant that it would take a situation of no other options for me to consider eating an animal that I was brought up considering to be filthy.  I am but a product of the conditioning of my childhood.  But if I had to then so be it.  Pass the worstchester sauce!!!

----------


## Sourdough

Bragg, just where in the sam hill have you been...... And be careful what you say you might get a decisive demerit.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

I've been holidaying in the Bragg Survival Bus.....taking it easy and drinking a few wobbley pops. What is a demerit, and where can I get one? Sounds exciting!

----------


## Sourdough

No Rats in Alaska, No snakes........well we do have some two legged rats, and two legged snakes. Hard to think one could starve here, freeze to death yes.

----------


## Sourdough

> I've been holidaying in the Bragg Survival Bus.....taking it easy and drinking a few wobbley pops. What is a demerit, and where can I get one? Sounds exciting!


They are listed under reputation... look under your user CP.......if you don't have any, I have extras. :Smile:

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> Qu'ils mangent de la brioche!



And don't forget the fava beans and Chianti...   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Just accept the fact that most of you will die an unnatural death due to the population control schemes of the NWO.


*OH NO!* *Soylent Green*  :EEK!:

----------


## Sourdough

Odd that they do not do a remake of Soylent Green.

----------


## Gray Wolf

That would give away the plans they have for us according to Bragg.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FVR

Dogs, cats, and rats.......

Well, ate puppy dog in Korea, not a bad meat, kind of tasty and at 0100, when you are filled with Korean wine, might tasty treat.

Kitty kat, ate that a few years back, it was cold out, kitty was pulled right off the fire.  Hmmmmmmmm........tasted real good and went down just fine.

And last, the rat.  I've eaten many a tree rat, a few muskrat, tried the fat rat beaver once.  I must say, I'm not too fond of rat.  But hey, if I'm hungry, I'll eat rat.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> That would give away the plans they have for us according to Bragg.


Hey, I didn't mention anything about the zombies......

----------


## Sourdough

Holey'Cow......I just realized that the Sailor Boy "Pilot Bread" is Soylent White. Remember they had different color biscuts. No most would not remember they were not born yet.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

It's all about the master plan hopeak, all about the plan..........

----------


## Sourdough

So how does the Bragg'mobile ride...? It is 50% bigger than my cabin.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Dogs, cats, and rats.......
> 
> Well, ate puppy dog in Korea, not a bad meat, kind of tasty and at 0100, when you are filled with Korean wine, might tasty treat.
> 
> Kitty kat, ate that a few years back, it was cold out, kitty was pulled right off the fire.  Hmmmmmmmm........tasted real good and went down just fine.
> 
> And last, the rat.  I've eaten many a tree rat, a few muskrat, tried the fat rat beaver once.  I must say, I'm not too fond of rat.  But hey, if I'm hungry, I'll eat rat.


Did they taste like chicken  :Big Grin:

----------


## BraggSurvivor

She rides great.....that RoadMaster chassis kicks butt. Gobs of power from the ISX Cummins with plenty to spare, even towing around 12K. Best fuel economy at 63 mph getting 12.1 overall. Looking forward to our trip to Alaska next summer.

----------


## Nichov

I was truly impressed with BraggSurvivor's attitude.  I find it virtuous.

Really, everyone should make a conscious effort to expose themselves to as many food types and other uncomfortible situations as possible.  This will prepare you mentally for any situation that might come up.  

I agree with Bragg about his predictions... afterall, not only is it prophecied in the Bible, but it's an politicoeconomic certainty that there is a major collapse just around the bend.  Whether deliberately designed by conspirators or inadvertantly followed by well-meaning people, (and the Bible will tell you where I stand on that question) there can be no doubt to anyone who studied arithmetic that we are headed to a major catastrophe economically and (if you study history) socially.

Therefore, it is folly to waste any time on petty conveniences and luxuries.  Better to store up and/or build up, while you have a chance, for practical living in 'radical' survival situations.

If you are a product of your raising, culture, or cultivation... seek true freedom!  Liberate yourself from those meaningless chains.

I'll be taking a trip to the Philippines in October and I've specifically requested that some dog meat be prepared for me.  I realize that it's taboo here in the states, but I wanted to expose myself to something anti-cultural.  Last time I went to Phils, (April) I had balot, which is a fertalized and partially grown chicken egg.  In other words... peel the shell and eat the chicken fetus!  You know... it wasn't bad.  I don't know why they go through the trouble of growing the fetus... but it wasn't that bad!

Then of course I came back to the good ole' US of A and my Bible Study group had a hard time imagining summer without AC! ... HA!  Of course they don't realize they are the reason for the upcomming collapse.  Unsustainable living... plain and simple.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Welcome Nichov, and In the immortal words of Rick, while you're still in the fetus mode, why don't you hatch your way over to the introduction area and tell us a little about yourself.

----------


## crashdive123

> Many of you think of me as extreme. I am not. I simply cut through all the bullcrap and go straight to the conclusion. 
> 
> For most of you, before your life is over - you will experience starvation and will likely feast on cats, dogs, rodents and eventually become cannibals. 
> 
> You guys are hung up on the details and the build up. You folks get obsessed with the process, rather than focusing on the end-game. 
> 
> 
> Just accept the fact that most of you will die an unnatural death due to the population control schemes of the NWO.   
> 
> ...



Thanks for my morning laugh.  Glad to hear you had a good trip in the new BBOB (Bragg Bug Out Buggy).

----------


## crashdive123

Nichov - When you go back to PI, you don't need to specifically have dog meat prepared for you - just order it.  If you really want to expose yourself to some anti-cultural eating while there, go for the monkey brains (I won't go into details here - you can google it).

----------


## Rick

Welcome back, Bragg. 

Once you know Bragg, Nichov, you'll understand that deprivation and discomfort are NOT part of his vocabulary. All his bravado about gloom and doom is just chicken feed for the masses. I'm certain the yard boys are cleaning up the Bragg Mobile Doom and Gloom Machine as we speak. All the while the servants are bringing him champagne and caviar. I'll bet he even dictated that first post!

GW, ask and you shall receive. Here is the nutritional value of mice and rats. They can't be any worse than o'possum!

http://www.rodentpro.com/qpage_articles_03.asp

----------


## jeffnsa

try the monkey meat on a stick in the philipenes, you really don't know what it is. i've eaten monkey, dog, cat, rat, crocodile, parrot, baloot (it is nasty), and many other things over is asia. a rat is a squirel with a mangy tail, they taste the same to me.

----------


## bulrush

Most people think that every wild rat carries some type of disease. But it's not true. Yes, rats CAN carry disease, especially nasty ones like Bubonic Plague (that's not the one where the girls go topless). But cooking any animal well will kill all bacteria. Just make sure your hands are clean so you don't re-contaminate the meat when eating it.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> GW, ask and you shall receive. Here is the nutritional value of mice and rats. 
> 
> http://www.rodentpro.com/qpage_articles_03.asp


Thanks Rick, that's a great site!

----------


## smokelessfire

the gross-out effect comes from thinking of nasty city sewer rats. perhaps wood rats aren't so unclean and diseased, i dunno, i'll wait to find out till i am on the verge of death to try it.

----------


## trax

Muskrat is yummy, slow cooked over a low fire, wheee-doggies as my uncle Jed used to say. Other rats? I've never tried them. Would I if I was hungry enough? Just turn me loose.

----------


## Gray Wolf

crash, some dessert, nice and chilled...

----------


## crashdive123

Thanks GW - brings back fond memories.  (actually I've never tried it, but have seen it)  It's that whole live monkey clamped in the table and bashed in the head to expose the brains......then everybody dig in.  Take a look at You Tube if anybody's interested.....kind of disgusting, so no link here.

----------


## Catfish

I was only in China for a few days but as is my habit, I did my best to stay away from the tourist spots and eat where the locals eat.  The menus didn't have English translations so I'm not really sure what I ordered but...it wasn't anything I've eaten before.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Assassin Pilot

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
the _other_ other white meat [/possibly offensive joke]




> Qu'ils mangent de la brioche!


parlez-vous francais aussi, ou utilisez-vous un traducteur pour parler francais? j'ai etudie le francais pour trois ans.

----------


## nell67

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> the _other_ other white meat [/possibly offensive joke]
> 
> 
> 
> parlez-vous francais aussi, ou utilisez-vous un traducteur pour parler francais? j'ai etudie le francais pour trois ans.


.
Nope,I studied it one year,then dropped it for an extra agricultural class

----------


## canid

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.    "It is a melancholy object to those who walk through this great town or travel in the country, when they see the streets, the roads, and cabin doors, crowded with beggars of the female sex, followed by three, four, or six children..."

----------


## crashdive123

Fan of the works of Johnathan Swift?

----------


## canid

not especially but i do find that one hilarious.

----------


## grateful_fred

> What is the nutritional value of a clean, well fed, lab bred rat?


I would not eat a NYC rat unless I had to.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> I would not eat a NYC rat unless I had to.


Hence the wording "nutritional value of a *clean*, *well fed*, *lab bred* rat".

----------


## johngunguy

Haven't eaten rat but have eaten several nutria.  They are vegitarian, not like rats however.  I have had a few rats for pets though.  I would guess that field rats are not too much unlike squirrels if you tasted both.  Someone should let us know if they taste alike at all.

John

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

People in Tibet raise Gunea pigs in thier homes for food , so why not Rat food pets? they propagate quickly and you don't have to hunt.

----------


## Fletcher

If you fryed a rat and put it on a Ritz with a slice of swiss.....................

----------


## laughing beetle

maybe in a stew with lots of potatos and carrots....

----------


## Fletcher

Early this morning I was walking around the pond and to my amazement there was a  
field rat.  As luck would have it I also saw a Ruger 22/45 in my pocket!  I know go figure.
So I thought why don't I send him some lead?  So I did. head shot by the way at 15yards or 18 steps. I skinned her gutted cleaned and grilled I have to say THAT IT WAS GREAT!  No bad taste no bad smells meat looked good and tasted good. I used a little salt and garlic powder and pepper thats all cooked over black jack oak. I'm now going rat hunting!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rebel

> Early this morning I was walking around the pond and to my amazement there was a  
> field rat.  As luck would have it I also saw a Ruger 22/45 in my pocket!  I know go figure.
> So I thought why don't I send him some lead?  So I did. head shot by the way at 15yards or 18 steps. I skinned her gutted cleaned and grilled I have to say THAT IT WAS GREAT!  No bad taste no bad smells meat looked good and tasted good. I used a little salt and garlic powder and pepper thats all cooked over black jack oak. I'm now going rat hunting!!!!!!!!!!!!


If this is from desperation I'm sorry.  If not, I'm very sorry.

----------


## Rick

Uh, yea. What Rebel said.

----------


## Fletcher

> If this is from desperation I'm sorry.  If not, I'm very sorry.


 HEY Rebel, sorry for the delay! I had to deliver another boat. No internet
onboard. Lap top in hand and no where to plug it in.
 The rat was not out of desperation it was pleasure. It really was good.
Great reply buy the way .........made me laugh!!!!!!!!!!


Try again????????????????

----------

